

Social skills XOR programming skills? - ingve
http://kranglefant.tumblr.com/post/90084168180/social-skills-xor-programming-skills

======
epalmer
I'm always baffled how gossip and negative speak about others is considered
good social skills while discussing something important about life, be that
technical, big problems for society, or other topics that require thought is
lacking in social skills.

